# Ständige Fehlermeldung



## BartholomO (3. März 2012)

*Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Hi Leute, habe seit einiger Zeit dass Problem dass immer wieder einfach so während ich irgendwas am PC mache eine Fehlermeldung kommt nämlich:

Werfault.exe - Fehler in Anwendung

Die Anweisung in 0x778c32a0 verweist auf Speicher 0x006cc682. Der Vorgang read konnte nicht im Speicher durchgeführt werden
Klicken sie auf Ok um dass Programm zu beenden.

Weiß irgendjemand was des mit dem Programm auf sich hat und was ich dagegen machen könnte? Des ploppt nämlich fast täglich auf. 

Habe auch schon geschaut, in den Prozessen wird es Programm eigentlich nie aufgeführt, nur wenn die Meldung kommt steht in den Prozessen WerFault.exe, durch klicken auf Ok verschwindet der Prozess dann aber wieder.

Würd mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Kotor (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Hi,

du könntest mal Start - msconfig aufrufen. Reiter "Systemstart" und alles unnötige beim Systemstart deaktivieren.

grüße


----------



## BartholomO (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Also eigentlich habe ich nichts schlimmes im Systemstart ich habe: Realtek, Betriebssystem, Radio fx, was sich aber leider nicht ausschalten lässt, des sollte aber nicht des Problem sein, da ich das Programm schon seit ca. 2 Jahren auf meinem PC drauf habe. Dann noch Nero und Sandbox (hab ich auch schon lange drinn aber könnt ich eigentlich auch mal rausmachen), avast natürlich und Adobe Reader, ob man des unbedingt brauch weiss ich nicht. Und noch eins von dem ich nicht weiß was es ist Thxcfg64 von creative technologies, denke aber dass es wichtig ist, weil es ist in dem Ordner von windows-system32. Hast du sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## OctoCore (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Werfault.exe ist Teil des Windows Error Reporting Systems.
Das verursacht den Fehler nicht - es meldet ihn nur. Was auch immer den Fehler verursacht, werfault.exe kann nichts dafür.


----------



## BartholomO (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Und was kann ich dagegen machen? Ich hab das gefühl, dass seitdem die Werfault.Exe auftaucht beim Windows Start wenn der Desktop hergeladen macht, macht es 4 oder 5 mal so ein hohen Ton, wie bei einer Fehlermeldung die man mit ok wegdrücken möchte, es aber nicht funktioniert: wie hier bei 0:18 bzw. 0:20 ich kanns jetzt nicht genau sagen, entweder bei Windows Error oder bei Windows Exclemanation 

Microsoft Windows 7 Sounds - YouTube

Und dass kommt jetzt schon seit mehreren Wochen mehrmals bei jedem Start dieser Sound. Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen ob des vom Start vielleicht mit dem Problem mit der Werfault.exe zusammenhängen könnte und wenn ja ob man da nicht doch irgendwas machen kann? Oder hat vielleicht einfach ein Programm wie Ccleaner die Registry zerstört?

EDIT: Jetzt kam sogar schon eine wermgr.exe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## OctoCore (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Da bleibt nur, mal in der Ereignisanzeige zu stöbern.
Wer oder was an dem Fehler schuld ist, kann dir wohl keiner sagen. Aber Programme in der Registry herumpfuschen zu lassen, ohne genau zu wissen, was die dort treiben, ist grundsätzlich eine schlechte Idee. Das gilt auch für den CCleaner.
Im Gegensatz zur allgemeinen Auffassung gilt: die Registry muss nicht aufgeräumt werden. Noch nicht  einmal, wenn da wirklich verwaiste Einträge drinstehen. Irgendwelche Einflüsse auf die Geschwindigkeit von Win hat das nicht.


----------



## BartholomO (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Habe jetzt mal in der Ereignissanzeige rumgeschaut, 2407 Ereignisse sind aufgeführt, alleine heute schon 2 Fehler und 1 Warnung von 11 Uhr an wo ich ihn ungefähr gestartet habe. Eine Quelle des Fehlers ist oft WMI, bin da mal auf den Online Link von Microsoft gegangen, dann steht da bei der Fehlerbehebung irgendwas drann von ich soll mir des Programm WMI Tools runterladen, aber was ich dann letztendlich damit machen sollte weiss ich nicht, habs mir aber auch nicht runtergeladen weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, aber am häufigsten kommt wohl die Warnung User Profile Service vor. Hab jetzt in den Dateianhängen mal 2 Bilder einmal von der WMI Fehlermeldung und einmal von der User Profile Service Warnung.

EDIT: Hab im Internet auch gesehen dass des Werfault.exe Problem häufig daran liegt, dass ein Programmierfehler von irgendeinem Programm des ich zu der Zeit geöffnet habe vorliegt, und man des manchmal durch neuinstallieren des Programmes dann beheben kann, aber ich hab zurzeit 71 Prozesse geöffnet, da könnte ich des ja dann nicht so leicht auffindig machen. Aber was ich eigentlich immer offenhab wenn des Problem auftritt ist, Firefox, Itunes und Skype.


----------



## OctoCore (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Disk-Fehler, WMI-Fehler, DHCP-Fehler, Application Error. Naja. 
Dieser User Profile Fehler ist dagegen nicht dramatisch.

79 Prozesse? Nicht schlecht - ich habe im Moment grade mal 40 - und bei mir läuft 'ne Menge an Komfort-Tools nebenbei.


----------



## BartholomO (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

71 ist bei mir eigentlich normal, also meinst du die Probleme die dort aufgeführt werden sind nicht so schlimm? Ich kann ja mal ein Bild vom gestrigen "Ereignisanzeigentag" machen. Alleine wenn ich meinen PC starte habe ich schon fast 70, hab aber mit CCleaner auch alle unnötigen Autostartprogramme deaktiviert.

EDIT: Gerade kam die Meldung wieder und ich bin danach sofort in die Ereignisanzeige rein und es wurde kein Fehler wegen dem aufgeführt, also um 14:21 Uhr ist es passiert, der letzte aufgeführte Fehler ist aber von 13:47 Uhr.

EDIT2: Habe jetzt mal eine Menge Programme runtergelöscht ca. 5 und eins davon hatte 4Gb trotzdem hab ich es beobachtet, dass beim Arbeitsplatz weiterhin dieselbe freie GB Zahl wie davor drannsteht ohne zurückgegangen zu sein? Und ich mache gerade eine Malwarebytes Untersuchung, er hat gerade 1 infiziertes Objekt erkannt, kanns aber noch nicht einsehen, werde es aber posten wenn die Durchsuchung beendet ist.


----------



## BartholomO (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Ok.. hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet: 

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.60.1.1000
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

Datenbank Version: v2012.03.04.03

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Dennis :: DENNIS-PC [Administrator]

04.03.2012 18:04:11
mbam-log-2012-03-04 (19-25-23).txt

Art des Suchlaufs: Vollständiger Suchlauf
Aktivierte Suchlaufeinstellungen: Speicher | Autostart | Registrierung | Dateisystem | Heuristiks/Extra | HeuristiKs/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Deaktivierte Suchlaufeinstellungen: P2P
Durchsuchte Objekte: 473073
Laufzeit: 1 Stunde(n), 9 Minute(n), 18 Sekunde(n)

Infizierte Speicherprozesse: 0
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Speichermodule: 0
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Registrierungsschlüssel: 0
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Registrierungswerte: 0
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Dateiobjekte der Registrierung: 0
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Verzeichnisse: 0
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Dateien: 1
C:\Program Files (x86)\JoWooD\Gothic II\System\gothic2.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Keine Aktion durchgeführt.

(Ende)




Das spiel habe ich legal im Laden gekauft und hab ich eigentlich schon ewigkeiten drauf, wie da jetzt plötzlich nach gefühlten 10 Jahren ein Virus gefunden wurde ist mir ein Rätsel. Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen was ich machen könnte?


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Noch mal  zu den Problemen... was bedeutet: nicht weiter schlimm? Es reicht auf jeden Fall für nervige Meldungen.
Und bei angezeigten Disk-Fehlern lohnt sich auch eine weitere Untersuchung. Wenns nicht grade von einem CD/DVD-Laufwerk kam.
Auf jeden Fall ist dein Windows etwas verhunzt.
Wennn du was gelöscht hast und die Speicherbelegung ändert sich nicht, dann hängt es wahrscheinlich noch im Papierkorb rum.


----------



## BartholomO (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Mein Papierkorb ist derzeit leer. Was meinst du mit nochmal einer Untersuchung? Nochmal Malwarebytes durchlaufen lassen? Also ich habe Avast drauf und mache eigentlich ungefähr alle 4-7 Tage eine Untersuchung, komischerweise hat das noch nie was von einem Virus gesagt, da ich ja wie gesagt des Spiel schon seit Jahren eigentlich drauf habe. Was genau meinst du mit verhunzt? Ich hab viel zeug drauf, falls du dass meinst . Fast 400 GB, aber hab ja noch über 550 Gb frei also sollte dass eigentlich kein Problem sein. Oder was für Ideen hast du sonst noch? Habe gestern jetzt wirklich mal in der Systemsteuerung ja nachgeschaut und 5-10 Programme deinstalliert die ich nicht brauchte, im nachhinein wurde dann übrigens der freie Festplattenspeicher dann doch noch aktualiesiert und nach oben gerichtet .


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Mit Untersuchung meine ich speziell bei der (oder den?) Diskfehler-Meldung(en) mal nachzusehen, was darunter steht - manchmal zickt aber auch nur ein DVD-Laufwerk etwas rum und dann kommt eine Meldung ins Protokoll -, wenn es von einer Platte oder vom NTFS-Dateisystem kommt, kann sich dahinter etwas Kritisches verbergen.

Ansonsten habe ich keinen genialen Gedankenblitz, um dein Problem zu lösen. Das ist alles auch etwas unspezifisch und es klemmt offensichtlich nicht nur an einer Ecke. Dein System ist eben etwas vermurkst (verhunzt).
Das Vernünftigeste wäre wohl, das System neu aufzusetzen - das wäre auch ein passender Frühjahrsputz. 

Zu Gothic fällt mir nichts Spezielles ein - du kannst ja mal eine zweite Meinung einholen. Von einem anderen AntiViren-Programm und sehen, was das dazu sagt. Du kannst die Gothic2.exe auch löschen und Gothic2 neu auf den Rechner bügeln..


----------



## BartholomO (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Fehlermeldung*

Naja dann muss ich wohl irgendwie damit leben, habe nämlich nicht wirklich Lust den Rechner neu aufzusetzten, da ich des früher (vor 1,5 Jahren ca.) den PC beinahe monatlich neu aufsetzten musste weil ich mir immer irgendwelche Viren eingefangen hab die sich im System so festgebissen haben dass es mit den besten Ratschlägen von den reinen "Antivirenforen" nicht mehr zu retten war.

EDIT: Achso ja bevor ichs vergesse, wenn ich bei dem Diskfehler schaue steht in der Beschreibung: Der Treiber hat einen Controllerfehler auf \Device\Harddisk1\DR1 gefunden.
Und wenn ich auf Onlinehilfe gehe dann kommt, keine Ergebnisse gefunden.


----------

